# WLAN erstellen. brauche hilfe



## majesticeer (5. Oktober 2004)

hallo ihr,
ich möchte ein WLAN erstellen welches wie folgt aussehen soll (siehe Anhang)
ich möchte wissen wie das Netzwerk relativ kostenkünstig und sehr sicher herstellen kann.
ich zähle auf euer wissen. bye tom


----------



## Jantz (6. Oktober 2004)

Hi,

hehe, du hast 2 Stichpunkte aufgezählt die dir wichtig sind, jedoch treffen diese nicht auf Wlan zu.

Günstig:
Guck dir alleine die GUTEN Wlan PCIMIA Karten an.

Sicher:
128 Bit verschlüsselung. Die habe ich in 15 mins bei hohem Datenverkehr geknackt.

Die einzigste Methode, um ein Wlan relativ sicher zu machen ist, den WEP Key zeitlich zu erneueren. Microsoft Germany macht das beispielweise jede 5 Minuten soweit ich weiss. Ich denke aber, dass du das nicht realisieren kannst.

Die Frage ist auch, was du mit dem Wlan erreiche möchtest. Möchtest du Roaming? Willst du volle Bandbreite. Da gibt es sehr viel zu beachten, da beispielsweise einzelne Kanäle beinträgtigen..

Realisieren kann man das sicher, jedoch verlangen normale Menschen dafür geld. Falls du eine Firma oder ähnliches hast, empfehle ich dir,professionäle hilfe, die vielleicht auch etwas kostet.
Aber dafür bist du auf der "sicheren"  Seite.

Nur soviel.

Du benötigst, sofern du kein At-hoc netzwerk haben möchstest, wovon ich mal ausgehe .

6 Netzwerkkarten (wlan)
1 Access Point
1 Switch
1 Router
1 DSL Modem

Ich dir empfehle den Einsatz eines DHCP servers, wo man nur bestimmte MAC adressen zulassen kann + WEP verschlesselung.

Falls du in einem Mietshaus wohnst, ist es ggf auch sinn voll eine Metalplatte unter den Access point zu setzen. Hab ich bei mir auch, und mein Nachbar (unter mit) bekommt kein einzigstes Signal von meinem AP. 

Mfg


----------



## zinion (7. Oktober 2004)

Naja oder man achtet darauf, daß der Router statt WEP die neuen Verfahren nutzt, die kanckst du sicher nicht in 15min


----------



## Jantz (7. Oktober 2004)

Dann erzähl mir mal eines? 

256 bit WEP? Ich bitte dich...

Die einzige Chanc wäre ein VPN Netz.. wenn man es sich denn leisten kann/einrichten kann


----------



## HADEX (8. Oktober 2004)

> Die einzige Chanc wäre ein VPN Netz.. wenn man es sich denn leisten kann/einrichten kann


 >> Bitte diesem Link folgen: http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/security/5min/5min-209.mspx


----------



## Jantz (9. Oktober 2004)

HADEX hat gesagt.:
			
		

> >> Bitte diesem Link folgen: http://www.microsoft.com/germany/ms/security/5min/5min-209.mspx



Jo kenne ich auch 

Dann sag mir mal wie oft VPN in Verbindung mit Wlans genutzt werden, das ist ein Bruchteil.

Also wenn ich durch die Stadt fahre und die makierungen an den Hauswänden sehe, bestätigt das Wlans fast überall nicht gesichert sind.

Es kann nicht angehen, das IEEE nicht reagiert. Ausserdem sollte eine Sicherheit bei kauf des Geräts garantiert sein.

Ein Beispiel:
Ich kauf mir ein neues Auto, muss jedoch meine Schlösser nachträglich einbauen lassen.

Also denkt über sicherheit voher nach. Sehr ärgerlich wenn die Diplom Arbeit plötzlich weg ist


----------



## SWDeath (9. Oktober 2004)

Ich würde zusätzlich noch dafür Sorge tragen, dass das WLAN-Netzwerk sich nicht selbst zu erkennen gibt:
d.h. der Angreifer müsste den Namen des Netzwerkes kennen um es überhaupt finden zu können...
Wenn man dann noch einen Namen benutzt, der nicht nach der TOP TEN der Passwörter ausgewählt wurde, dürfte das WLAN doch zumindest etwas sicherer sein 

Aber eine Verschlüsslung sollte man immer verwenden... zumindest Amateure, die zufälligerweise so ein Netzwerk finden haben dann Probleme...


----------

